# Navigation software V23 available



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

The Navigation software update CD V23 is now available. Part number 01 59 0 141 891 _should_ get you a V23 CD, but that depends on how many out-of-date discs are in the BMWNA warehouse waiting to be fobbed off on unsuspecting purchasers . BMW dealers should have received the update as part of their monthly automatic shipment, so you could always ask to have the update done if your car is in for service.

I have installed V23 on my MK IV computer, which now displays version 4/1-30 (the previous few CDs have all had 4-1/20 on it). I don't have a new features and corrections document yet - it doesn't seem to have made it to TIS Online yet.

I'll be bringing the V23 disc to Bimmerfest, in case anyone would like to update their software (at their own risk - while I've never had any problems, some people have managed to turn their NAV computers into paperweights by botching the update).


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool, Thanks for the update. 

Did you notice any increase in the calculation speed ?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Cool, Thanks for the update.
> 
> Did you notice any increase in the calculation speed ?


Not yet, but then I've only driven it in and out of the garage since I updated the software  - I'm washing and waxing the car in preparation for the trip to Bimmerfest.

It would be nice if it corrected a couple of the things I've noticed -

o If you're on a digitized-but-not-mapped road, you get a blue "Correct dest. guidance not possible" screen overlay, even if you aren't in guiding mode.

o If you cancel guidance, the display will still display a highlighted route, which may not have any relationship to where you were previously going.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ah, speaking of waxing, I have detailed my car today, 5 hours of slave labor :eeps:

BTT, not that I am complaining about the NAV speed, which I find pretty fast, but it wouldn't hurt if it was a little faster


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Ah, speaking of waxing, I have detailed my car today, 5 hours of slave labor :eeps:


Oh, are you driving to Bimmerfest too?  


> BTT, not that I am complaining about the NAV speed, which I find pretty fast, but it wouldn't hurt if it was a little faster


Well, speaking of long drives and the NAV, when I was... ummm... "testing" - yeah, that's it... some Europe 2004-1 NAV DVDs in my NAV computer, I asked it to compute a route to Bern, Switzerland from New York, NY. The NAV chugged and whirred for quite a few minutes before it came up with "> 10000 MI, --:--" as the answer. I assume that is its version of "you can't get there from here". I guess it is a bit much for it to know about seasonal conditions - there was a Paris to New York drive some years ago, across the frozen ice.


----------



## heyloo (Mar 2, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> The Navigation software update CD V23 is now available. Part number 01 59 0 141 891 _should_ get you a V23 CD, but that depends on how many out-of-date discs are in the BMWNA warehouse waiting to be fobbed off on unsuspecting purchasers . BMW dealers should have received the update as part of their monthly automatic shipment, so you could always ask to have the update done if your car is in for service.
> 
> I have installed V23 on my MK IV computer, which now displays version 4/1-30 (the previous few CDs have all had 4-1/20 on it). I don't have a new features and corrections document yet - it doesn't seem to have made it to TIS Online yet.
> 
> I'll be bringing the V23 disc to Bimmerfest, in case anyone would like to update their software (at their own risk - while I've never had any problems, some people have managed to turn their NAV computers into paperweights by botching the update).


I haven't taken delivery of my X3 yet...it arrived at the docks yesterday and will be heading to the NJ Prep Center very soon. Would they be upgrading the software, or would I have to ask the dealer to upgrade it for me when the car gets there? Would he do it for free?

Thanks


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

heyloo said:


> I haven't taken delivery of my X3 yet...it arrived at the docks yesterday and will be heading to the NJ Prep Center very soon. Would they be upgrading the software, or would I have to ask the dealer to upgrade it for me when the car gets there? Would he do it for free?


That's an interesting question. As far as I know, the VPC and dealer don't automatically do pre-delivery software updates unless there is an open campaign (either a recall or "you really should do this but it isn't an official NHTSA recall situation") for an item. An example of that sort of thing would be the fix for the "climate control runs down battery when car is shut off" problem.

This update is simply sticking a CD in the NAV computer, waiting for it to do its thing, and pushing "OK" on the screen. The car doesn't need to be hooked up to the shop computer or anything for this.

You could mention it to your dealer so it is noted on your pre-delivery paperwork. If it isn't done when they introduce you to your car (just go to "Settings" on the navigation screen and the version information will be on the top right of the screen), just have them do it then. The only problem might be if your dealer has separate sales and service / delivery prep areas, in which case the CD might have to get brought over to the sales area.


----------



## CabrioItalia (Jan 31, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Not yet, but then I've only driven it in and out of the garage since I updated the software  - I'm washing and waxing the car in preparation for the trip to Bimmerfest.
> 
> It would be nice if it corrected a couple of the things I've noticed -
> 
> ...


I upgraded my Nav on monday, and I used it for a week... it's available on emule since April, 7.
It seems slightly faster...
About your "bugs": the blue "Correct dest. guidance not possible" screen overlay remains. But I noticed that with v22 SW it remains also when you back to main streets until you change scale (or change function): now it goes without pressing anything.
Also no change with highlighted route.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> That's an interesting question. As far as I know, the VPC and dealer don't automatically do pre-delivery software updates unless there is an open campaign (either a recall or "you really should do this but it isn't an official NHTSA recall situation") for an item. An example of that sort of thing would be the fix for the "climate control runs down battery when car is shut off" problem.
> 
> This update is simply sticking a CD in the NAV computer, waiting for it to do its thing, and pushing "OK" on the screen. The car doesn't need to be hooked up to the shop computer or anything for this.
> 
> You could mention it to your dealer so it is noted on your pre-delivery paperwork. If it isn't done when they introduce you to your car (just go to "Settings" on the navigation screen and the version information will be on the top right of the screen), just have them do it then. The only problem might be if your dealer has separate sales and service / delivery prep areas, in which case the CD might have to get brought over to the sales area.


Hi Terry, I took delivery less than a month ago, but it sounds like for your response above the dealer wouldn't update for free for me. just to make sure, it's not the maps that are you just updated, it's the operating software, right?

what does it costs to get the v23 CD? and how necessary/urgent is it . . . is it sort of like updating to a newer version of Windows, in that most of the time it's a good idea but sometimes an older version is better??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Magna said:


> Hi Terry, I took delivery less than a month ago, but it sounds like for your response above the dealer wouldn't update for free for me. just to make sure, it's not the maps that are you just updated, it's the operating software, right?


I have never had a problem havng the dealer update my nav software... 1 service manager ddn't even require me to make an appointment. I have generally just requested them update the nav software to the latest version, and it was done.

I would just call up your service manager and ask... the procedure takes about 10 min, and can be done from the parking lot.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

FWIW, just downloaded v23 this morning, burned a disc, and upgraded. No discernible difference.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Magna said:


> Hi Terry, I took delivery less than a month ago, but it sounds like for your response above the dealer wouldn't update for free for me. just to make sure, it's not the maps that are you just updated, it's the operating software, right?


Right - the software that runs the navigation computer. You should have the 2003-2 map DVD, which is the latest for the US.

I don't know if your dealer will do it for free or not. If you have the car in for some other service, you can request it. Until my dealer got used to me, they'd always go "why do you want that?", but do it for me anyway.



> what does it costs to get the v23 CD? and how necessary/urgent is it . . . is it sort of like updating to a newer version of Windows, in that most of the time it's a good idea but sometimes an older version is better??


I think it is about $25 at the dealer, but it has been a long time since I had to buy one .

There isn't any pressing need to update if you have recent software (you probably have the 4/1-20 software, which was on the last few releases of the update CD). If you get too far out-of-date, you can get weird behavior if you try to use a newer map disc. This has affected a number of people who have never updated their MK III (CD-based) navigation systems and used the newest map discs - they'd get some really weird routes. And newer software hopefully fixes bugs and/or adds new features, though I won't know about this for V23 until I see the service bulletin.

I'm one of those latest version nuts that always needs the latest software (but I have an excuse - I work with various aftermarket companies that put data on the bus to be displayed on the NAV screen and I need to know if everything is compatible, before the regular customers discover any problems).


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Just saw you guys are discussing the NAV, I have a queston that I want to ask for a long time.

You know that "scale" setting on the map, is there a way to make it automatially zoom in/out depending on the speed? I saw a lot of NAV can do that, and for our NAV, it seems it is doing it sometime, but not sometimes, so I wonder if there is a setting for it. thanks

eel


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> Just saw you guys are discussing the NAV, I have a queston that I want to ask for a long time.
> 
> You know that "scale" setting on the map, is there a way to make it automatially zoom in/out depending on the speed? I saw a lot of NAV can do that, and for our NAV, it seems it is doing it sometime, but not sometimes, so I wonder if there is a setting for it. thanks


There's no setting for this, and while it will autoscale, it doesn't in the manner I think you're interested in.

If you have the map orientation set to "Travel direction" (as opposed to "Pointing North"), then the map will automatically zoom out when it can't keep up with rendering the map image. So, for example, if you have the scale set to 1/4 mi (450 yd for you brits, and those of us who deliberately have our NAVs miscoded as UK instead of US to eliminate the annoying nag screen at startup  ), which is the largest scale that will show all the road detail, you will find after driving on twisty roads, or the freeway, or any place where it is giving you the "Generating map..." message a lot that suddenly it's changed the scale to 1/2 mi (900 yd) or 1 mi (same for the brits).

It won't, however, scale back down (i.e. "zoom in") when you slow down or stop.

I find this "feature" more annoying than helpful. I keep mine set to North Pointing most of the time anyway, because I prefer having the vehicle icon centered on the map, and having the map scroll beneath it while I move, rather than have the icon "drive" along the route on the map, and then have the map redraw when the "car" gets near the edge of the display.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

alee said:


> I have never had a problem havng the dealer update my nav software... 1 service manager ddn't even require me to make an appointment. I have generally just requested them update the nav software to the latest version, and it was done.
> 
> I would just call up your service manager and ask... the procedure takes about 10 min, and can be done from the parking lot.


Thanks Alee!!


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Right - the software that runs the navigation computer. You should have the 2003-2 map DVD, which is the latest for the US.
> 
> I don't know if your dealer will do it for free or not. If you have the car in for some other service, you can request it. Until my dealer got used to me, they'd always go "why do you want that?", but do it for me anyway.
> 
> ...


Right! I have the 4/1-20 software and if I recall correctly the 2003-2 dvd maps.

FYI: saw on the m5 board that you can download and burn a v23 CD.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> There's no setting for this, and while it will autoscale, it doesn't in the manner I think you're interested in.
> 
> If you have the map orientation set to "Travel direction" (as opposed to "Pointing North"), then the map will automatically zoom out when it can't keep up with rendering the map image. So, for example, if you have the scale set to 1/4 mi (450 yd for you brits, and those of us who deliberately have our NAVs miscoded as UK instead of US to eliminate the annoying nag screen at startup  ), which is the largest scale that will show all the road detail, you will find after driving on twisty roads, or the freeway, or any place where it is giving you the "Generating map..." message a lot that suddenly it's changed the scale to 1/2 mi (900 yd) or 1 mi (same for the brits).
> 
> ...


the manual isn't too clear about this (actually i don't even recall reading about it): obviously the blue circle with the arrow head is the car moving, but what does a blue circle with a target symbol signify versus a while circle with a target symbol signify?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

My dealer didn't have it. Said they'd get the update in mid-summer, but that it doesn't really fix anything... It was more for the E65 and E60 retrofits, they said.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

swchang said:


> My dealer didn't have it. Said they'd get the update in mid-summer, but that it doesn't really fix anything... It was more for the E65 and E60 retrofits, they said.


That's odd - it has a major new release (3.0 vs. 2.0) for the MK IV computer in the E46.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> That's odd - it has a major new release (3.0 vs. 2.0) for the MK IV computer in the E46.


Well, I've already realized that often people here know more than the people at the dealerships...


----------

